# Move to Germany?



## BethP (May 22, 2017)

Hi there, 

My friend recommended joining here for some advice. My names Beth and I'm a mum of a 2 year old boy, and I'm also divorced. My ex and I share custody for our boy, and we have a pretty amicable set up .

I'm here because my dream is to move to Germany, as I have some family and a couple of friends there and I can speak the language moderately well. I obviously want to bring my son with me, but I'm worried about what my rights are surrounding this? 

And will I even be able to once the Brexit negotiations have taken place? I'd rather do it sooner than later, I really don't want to wait till after Brexit when it will be potentially harder and my son will be at pre-school

Does anyone have any advice on the matter at all? Do I need an EEA family permit? I've had a look on a few immigration advice sites , but I really just want to speak to a normal person who has gone through this. I would like to do it with my husband without seeking legal help, but I don't feel he'll be very willing...

Thanks in advance x


----------

